# Spotify only plays one song at a time?



## BDW (Dec 30, 2015)

I have Spotify Premium, and a new Tivo Bolt.

When I try to play a playlist on Spotify, it plays one song then stops. I have to manually fast forward to the next song on the playlist and press play every.single.time.

Gah. Very annoying, and pretty much makes Spotify the Bolt unusable for me. Is this a bug? Or am I doing something wrong? I tried playing around with different settings etc but no luck.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Have you tried a reboot of the Tivo, and router??


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

I had this same issue. You have to hit a non-intuitive series of buttons to turn continuous play on. I'll pin it down tonight if you haven't figured it out by then.

The two spotify issues I've found are:

1) No spotify radio

2) Bolt does not work as a "spotify connect" receiver (even though it advertises itself as one).


----------



## BDW (Dec 30, 2015)

jesrush said:


> I had this same issue. You have to hit a non-intuitive series of buttons to turn continuous play on. I'll pin it down tonight if you haven't figured it out by then.
> 
> The two spotify issues I've found are:
> 
> ...


I have not figured it out yet, so if you can let me know, great. I'm leaning towards "it's a bug" because sometimes it does indeed play 2-3 songs, but inevitably stops.

I did notice that "spotify connect" doesn't work, either. It shows up on the list on my iPad, but it never actually connects.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

The title of this thread is going to bug me a long time.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

My Bolt and Roamio have the same issue. One, maybe two songs and then I have manually press the FF Button.

Bonanza


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed response.

So I just performed this sequence and let it run untouched for thirty minutes and it continued working its way down my playlist:

1) Launched app

2) ARROW down to playlists, SELECT playlists, ARROW over to playlist choices, SELECT a specific playlist, SELECT a song on the playlist. Song begins playing. 

3) ARROW to the bottom left corner and SELECT the now playing thumbnail to expand it to full screen.

4) With the cover art now full screen, hit SELECT to pause playback.

5) Hit the PLAY button (instead of SELECT) to restart playback

It seems to me that hitting PLAY rather than SELECT results in the continuous play outcome. When I first started using the app I was naturally hitting SELECT and it was stopping. I can't imagine this quirk is by design and must be a bug...


----------



## tnofziger (Jan 16, 2016)

I also can only play one song at a time on my Spotify on Tivo Roamio! Please fix this bug. Spotify is useless on Tivo as a single play. PLEASE FIX!!!


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

With the ongoing bug in Spotify - Should we be asking for Rhaposdy Music Service to make a come back?

Bonanza


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Bonanzaair said:


> With the ongoing bug in Spotify - Should we be asking for Rhaposdy Music Service to make a come back?
> 
> Bonanza


Where did Rhapsody go. I use it on other devices all the time.


----------

